# what happens if I do my best?



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

still struggling to stick with an eating plan.  don't really want to even talk about that.  

bodyfat:  21%   
weight:  144 lbs
height:  5' 9"

goals - get to and stay at 12-14% bodyfat permanently.
add muscle.  legs and shoulders are priorities.

yesterday i switched from 4 day split back to 5.  i prefer that.

Sun:  chest & abs
Mon:  back
Tues:  legs
Wed:  shoulders & abs
Thurs:  arms
Fri & Sat:  off


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

Sunday 5/4  CHEST & Abs

Flat DB Press
10 x 32.5
10 x 40
7 x 42.5  (needed light spot on last one)

Incline Press Machine - dropsets

8 x 90 + 6 x 60
5 x 105 + 7 x 60
6 x 105 + 6 x 60

Flyes - flat
9 x 25
10 x 20
flyes really hurt my shoulder.  fiddled with arm placement to try to make it work.  then decided not to push the issue.

Cable Crossovers
10 x 40
12 x 30

Abs - Really out of practice with abs.  Haven't been doing them and it showed.

Decline Sit Ups
2 sets of 20

Knee Tucks (not sure what to call these.  knees come in to chest and then legs stretch out and you lean back?)

1 set 15

Chair Ab Machine

20 reps - 40 lbs


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

SUNDAY 5/4 eating.  

MEAL 1
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
4 oz ground turkey breast
1/2 c. oatmeal

MEAL 2
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 3
can tuna
2 cups mixed greens
4 oz yam
2 Tbs dressing

MEAL 4
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 5
5 oz chicken
1 cup cabbage
flax - 2 tsp


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)




----------



## Twin Peak (May 5, 2003)

Just remember that your goal, is a long term goal:

"get and stay at..."


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

TP - you're right.  that is exactly what I need to remember!


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Hiya NG!

Glad to see you back into swing of things...!

How do you like the UtraSize powder?


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

I love love love it!  I've been putting just enough water to make it like batter and then nuke it for 1 minute, flip over and nuke another 45 seconds or so and it makes a cake of sorts.  (bet you knew that)

Thanks for the support.  I know nothing will work though if I don't stick to it.  I also know I've been saying it for months.  But I'm not giving up on it.  So here I am again - planning to stick with the eating plan and get where I want to be.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

by the way - as i post my workouts here i would really really welcome suggestions and input.  i like my leg workout but think i could maybe turn it up a notch on other bodyparts.  i don't want to be stuck in a rut.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 5, 2003)

Chest workout looks good.  You might want to reduce the totally volume (sets) and up the intensity.  Train to failure on each set, use drop sets and strips sets on last set of the exerice, etc.

If reducing volume, I'd simply cut the flys, you don't need them, especially if they bother your shoulder.


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2003)

Hey girl! Glad to see you back in the game!!
STAY W/ US THIS TIME


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

the one thing i've always done is train.  that's never stopped.

it's the eating that messes me up and i do know it's the most important part.  i'm going to do my best.  that's for sure.  

i'm sick of the pattern (be "perfect"/mess up/mess up some more/be "perfect" again until I mess up some more)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 5, 2003)

Why not consider a more moderate approach, to diet and life.  It does not have to be an all or nothing.


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2003)

Thats right ~ what Tp said.. I am  NOT super strict.. but I get great results!!!  And I have a cheat every 2 wks..just one cheat meal! 

Don't just go from snacking...to eating super clean.. You have to do it gradually...maybe??!


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

that makes sense - but it just isn't my personality.  i'm not as all or nothing with the diet as it sounds.  when i'm blowing it it means i ate a piece of bread or a handful of macadamias.  it doesn't mean i ate 1/2 gallon of icecream.  i don't binge.  i just get really mad at myself when i stray from my plan.

i figure i want extreme results so i can't do moderate things to get there.  (i may be nuts?)

i don't want to be "in shape".  i want to look like a bodbuilder.  feels goofy typing that out.  but it is my ultimate goal.  maybe i can get there if i just look at each day as a chance to get closer to my goal.  

and i can't think of going "on" or "off" my program.  it has to be just what i do for life.

we'll see...


----------



## Twin Peak (May 5, 2003)

This is just a statistical version of my progress over the last 9 weeks.  Bear in mind that I am not a newbie and gains don't come easily, you can see that "extreme" results, are indeed possible, while enjoying life as well.

Week???.???Wght...Stmch???Arm..BF%..Omron..Pec..Abs..Thigh...il..Fat???.LBM

End Bulk???..234???...42??????18???....18.5.....20.3...18???28??????.16???..20???43.3..190.7
Begin CKD...225???..41.5. ..17.75.....18.5...19.9???.18???28???.....16???.18???41.6..183.4
End CKD*....219???.39.25???17.75???.16.....18.4...14???24??????..15..???17.....34.9???.184.1
---Mini cut (two weeks)---
End Week 1..219???.39???.???.18.??????15.4....18.4...14???23??????14??????17...33.7???185.3
End Week 2..218???.38???.???.17.75???15.4....18.3...14???23???....14??????17...33.5???184.5
End Week 3..219.5..38???.???.17.75???15.1....18.7...14???22???....14??????17...33.1???186.4

* Lasted 6 weeks.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

Damn.  That's good stuff TP!  I'm still learning my body.  (That's for sure).  I know I want to be stronger and add muscle.  I know I also want to be much leaner all the time.  I also know that I don't seem to get there when I ease up.  Maybe I just need to learn how to do it.  A weekly cheat meals seems like too much to me.  Maybe a weekly cheat item would be something to consider.  (and no - an "item" wouldn't be an entire pie etc)

I'd be more likely to do that when I've made real progress though.


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why not consider a more moderate approach, to diet and life.  It does not have to be an all or nothing.




That's what I was going to suggest.



> I'd be more likely to do that when I've made real progress though.



In which case, this wouldn't be it. You have to realize that staying on your diet w/ no cheats for a week *is* progress! And if looking forward to a cheat will keep you on track, then you should consider it....and if (when) you get to the point where you don't need the promise of a cheat, then that's the next step in your "progression" ....right?


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

that's true.  i have to go from where i'm at right now.  1 clean week would be progress for me.  

the beginning is the hardest for me.  when i start to see the progress in the mirror it becomes easier for me to keep going.


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Good...so take it day by day, week by week, starting from where you are now....find a way to measure your progress until you "see" the changes and it becomes easy....it's not always visual.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Hi


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2003)

Hi DP.  Missed you.  Been too ashamed to post lately.  Hitting the gym hard, getting stronger for the most part but no real luck sticking to any eating plan.

Yesterday was good.  Today has been good.  I'll just keep going.


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Hi NG!
Glad your day was good!


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2003)

Monday 5/5 Meals - they were exactly the same as Sundays

MEAL 1
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
4 oz ground turkey breast
1/2 c. oatmeal

MEAL 2
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 3
can tuna
2 cups mixed greens
4 oz yam
2 Tbs dressing

MEAL 4
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 5
5 oz chicken
1 cup cabbage
flax - 2 tsp


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2003)

Monday night - BACK

Hammer Strength Pulldown Machine
12 x 35 lb per side
10 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 45

I love this machine.  Great stretch.  Great contraction.  A new favorite for me (never used it before)

DB Row
10 x 30
10 x 35
8 x 40

Hammer Plate Row Machine
1 arm at a time
8 x 35 (each side)
8 x 35

SUPERSET:  WG Lat Pulldown + 1 Arm Pulley Row

10 x 80 + 6 x 40
8 x 90 + 6 x 40
8 x 90 + 8 x 30

Legs tonight.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

HI NG!
Keep up the good work!!! 

Thats a good idea - take it one day at a time!


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2003)

TUESDAY MEALS (same old with a bit of relish added to Meal 5)

MEAL 1
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
4 oz ground turkey breast
1/2 c. oatmeal

MEAL 2
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 3
can tuna
2 cups mixed greens
4 oz yam
2 Tbs dressing

MEAL 4
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 5
5 oz chicken
1 cup cabbage
1 tsp dill relish
flax - 2 tsp

I haven't been listing my water.  I've gotten at least 5 liters every day so far.  I've also been waking up 3 times a night to pee even though I'm drinking the first 4 or 4.5 liters by 5pm.   Ohwell.


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2003)

trained legs last night.  very mixed feelings.  my legs were pumped and wobbly by the end (that's the good news)

i'm still frustrated though b/c my legs should be WAY stronger than they are.  i'm especially unhappy with my squats.  starting to wonder if it's partly mental or if it really is that i'm this weak.  i'm considering not putting 135 on the bar for a little while and doing more sets at 115?  when the squatting went badly i added 3 sets of leg presses.

SQUATS
10 x 95
10 x 115  (had to pause for a minute at the top after rep 7)
5 x 135  (last 2 sucked - not low enough.  felt crappy)

LEG PRESS
10 x 135
10 x 180
8 x 200

LEG EXTENSIONS
10 x 90
8 x 90
10 x 90
9 x 80

SLDL
10 x 95
9 x 115
8 x 115

SEATED LEG CURL MACHINE
15 x 75
12 x 90
9 x 105


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

I think your last meal dictated your strengh for the leg w/o, and if you have not done legs in a while squats are a bit sketchy.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Do you have a safety squat machine?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

Why don't you do extensions, presses, and squats in that order.  Change things up.  Preexhaust the quads, and if you do this for a few weeks, then go back, you should see some nice strength gains.

Also, you are dieting, so to lose strength is not that much of a suprise.

Lastly, not sure if you are doing cardio, but that could be an issue as well.


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2003)

Hi W8 - Thanks for checking on me still.  Means a lot.

When you safe safety squat machine do you mean the cage/rack for barbell squats or is it maybe the same machine I call "super squat" machine.  That's where you can face in to the machine and squat or put your back on the pad and do hack squats.  If that's what you mean - I love that machine.  Makes me feel "secure" when I go heavy.

Hi TP - That may be a good idea.  I rarely do the isolation stuff first for fear of my weights coming down even more when I get to squat - but it makes sense that it could help in the long run.

I've been gaining strength everywhere 'cept legs so I'm frustrated.  And my legs need the most improvement!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

In that case you should also prioritize.

Are you training legs after your off day, when you are fresh?  

Are you getting proper post workout nutrition on that day especially?  Sleeping well that night?

Are you training them after your carb ups so that you have plenty of gas?

If you have all that in order, you may wish to train legs twice as often as everything else for some time.


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2003)

i'm going to fiddle with my routine.  i honestly don't think i could train legs more often though.  they're typically sore for 4 days after.  but i do think i might need to move them so they are my first bodypart after rest days.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

If you do them every four days rotate regular squats and hack squats.  Or split quads and hams for optimum growth.  Just keep hitting them hard and they will come back around, and you will feel more comfortable. remember it is quality not so much quanity when you start back into heavy legs


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

I don't really like splitting quads and hamstrings up.  I've done that in the past.  (but thanks for the idea)

Good shoulder workout last night.

DB PRESS
10 x 25
9 x 30
8 x 30 - needed spot on last rep
10 x 25

SUPERSET:  Side Laterals & Front Raises (DB)
12 x 12.5 + 12 x 5
8 x 15 + 10 x 5
8 x 15 + 8 x 5

hard to lift my arms after those

SUPERSET:  Cable Upright Rows & Rear Delt Machine
10 x 60 + 10 x 45
8 x 70 + 12 x 45
8 x 70 + 10 x 45

DROPSET (just 1) Machine Press
5 x 70 + 8 x 50


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

WEDNESDAY 5/7 MEALS
no cheats to report so far.  guess that's progress.


MEAL 1
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
4 oz ground turkey breast
1/2 c. oatmeal

MEAL 2
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 3
can tuna
2 cups mixed greens
4 oz yam
2 Tbs dressing

MEAL 4
protein shake (Ultrasize)

MEAL 5
4 oz eye round beef
1 cup broccoli
flax - 2 tsp


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

42 hours after the fact....and my leg pain is still increasing.

lol.  guess it was a better workout than i thought (even if i am a wuss when it comes to squats)


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2003)

all is well on the "meal front".  no confessions needed.  (about damn time)

ARMS
DB CURLS
8 x 30
10 x 25
10 x 25

CABLE CURL (EZ Bar)
10 X 65
9 x 70
8 x 70

HERCULES CURLS
10 x 50
8 x 60

these weren't doing it for me.  i kept feeling them across my upper back?  my form was strict so not sure what i was doing wrong....i switched to concentration curls

CONCENTRATION CURLS
15 x 12.5
10 x 15

TRICEPS
BENCH DIPS
10 x 25 lb plate in my lap
10 x 25

Pushdowns
10 x 40
7 x 40 Reverse Grip
9 x 40

Kickback
12 x 10
10 x 10

Dips
7 x BW
6 x BW


----------



## nikegurl (May 12, 2003)

I wasn't cheating and slacking!  I just don't usually have access to a computer on the weekend now.

I made jumbalaya for my bf's mom Sunday - and didn't eat it.
I used some of the liquid (just broth and spices) over my plain chicken so no cheats to report (just better than average chicken last night)

Abs are sore.  Still getting used to actually training them again.    

Good chest workout - sort of.  1st 4 sets of DB presses went very well.  But then the incline machine and everything I tried after was bothering my shoulder.  I think I pretty much have to stick with flat and incline DB presses, smith presses and cable crossovers for chest.  The machines hurt my shoulder - pec deck hurts, flyes hurt....  Not as bad as it sounds though b/c the dbs don't hurt even the slightest bit.

DB PRESS (flat bench)

10 x 35
10 x 40
10 x 42.5
6 x 45

INCLINE PRESS MACHINE
6 x 105 + 8 x 60 (dropset)
7 x 90 + 4 x 75 - shoulder pain...stopped after 2 sets

PEC DECK
10 x 45
10 x 45
very light - tried to really squeeze but these also hurt my shoulder when I was reaching back.

did 10 pushups (hard after the chest workout!) and called it a day for chest.

ABS - 8 sets


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

Lose the smith presses to. They are hard on the shoulders as well.  Hi there, I read but don't post much in here. 

I have shoulder probs to, but since going to all freeweight dumbbell exercises they have gone down considerably.  And do the cable crossovers instead of the Pec Dec.  I've seen that at the gym to a few of my clients just biomechanically don't fit into some of the machines to be able to do the exercises right without pain. 

I'd reccomend 

1. Incline DB presses
2. Flat bench DB presses
3. Cable Crossovers with the pulleys high
4. Cable Crossovers with the pulley's low

I'm not sure what others will think about the pullies in the high and low positions but I feel the stress differently and they are close to a fly. 

hmmm the chicken you made like that sounds awesome.


----------



## nikegurl (May 12, 2003)

You read my mind.  I haven't tried the smiths in awhile so I wasn't sure if they would or wouldn't be ok.

I do know that the db presses don't hurt and cables don't.  It's funny too b/c my shoulder never hurts after the gym.  It only hurts on chest day near the end.  I can work around it though.  Thanks for visiting!

The chicken was good - and I'm really hating chicken lately (sick of it)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

hmmm Turkey is good to, I alternate between tuna, chicken, and turkey for the most part. 

Might be at the end you've put enough pressure on your shoulder from the other exercises that it's just tired and weak enough that it starts to hurt.

Have you ever thought about doing rotator cuff exercises?  It might be a that those are getting strained, and if you do those it would eliminate that strain.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2003)

Abs still really sore from Sunday.  I sort of like it.  LOL

Good back workout last night.  Did BB Rows for first time in years.  Found I can go heavier than I thought (will take this into account next workout) but was super strict and got my elbows all the way up and back.  Felt great.


RG HAMMER PULLDOWN MACHINE (plate loaded)
12 x 35 lb each side
10 x 45 "   "
10 x 50

BB ROW
12 x 30
10 x 45
10 x 50

WG Lat Pulldown
10 x 90

SUPERSET:  WG Lat Pulldown with Cable (long pulley) Rows
9 x 90 + 10 x 80
7 x 100 + 6 x 90 + 7 x 70 (did dropset on row portion of superset)

I should add some hypers next time for lower back.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2003)

diet is in order.
water was 5 liters yesterday.

MEAL 1
1/2 c oatmeal (dry measure)
4 oz ground turkey breast
1 egg
3 egg whites

MEAL 2
Ultrasize shake

MEAL 3
can tuna
1 cup mixed greens
2 Tbs lowfat dressing
4 oz yam

MEAL 4
Ultrasize shake

MEAL 5
5 oz chicken breast
1 cup cabbage
2 tsp flax


----------

